# Anyone into flashlights?



## slowtyper (Feb 29, 2012)

As a kid I always had a fascination with knives and flashlights. That rabbit hole is pretty deep as well and I've managed to stay out of it. I have a handful of cheap chinese knockoff flashlights from dealextreme.com (I do love this site a lot!) and I don't know how they compare with the real expensive stuff but they are far and away the best flashlights I've ever seen or used. 

These are the two I have left:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/spider...lumen-led-flashlight-with-strap-1-18650-19767






http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...atile-flashlight-cr123a-18650-18500-aaa-17401






One of them lights up the entire front lawn and the other throws a far and precise beam. 

I don't know much about flashlights and I try to keep it that way otherwise its easy to get sucked into another expensive hobby, but at times I find myself browsing flashlights and watching youtube videos for hours.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 29, 2012)

Just had the thought to google "damascus flashlight"...


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 29, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> I don't know much about flashlights and I try to keep it that way otherwise its easy to get sucked into another expensive hobby, but at times I find myself browsing flashlights and watching youtube videos for hours.



I need more self-control in that way, anytime I just need something to perform a task I end up with a hobby more expensive and unnecessary than the last, and usually still don't have the thing I originally needed. Browsing for damascus flashlights and watching youtube videos means you probably can't turn back now; and you may have dragged me down as well, I am already thinking of justifications for a custom damascus flashlight.


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 29, 2012)

Picked up this bad boy last year. By far, one of the most useful purchases I've made in a long time...


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 29, 2012)

I actually am a member of candlepowerforums and those guys are as messed up as we are. That damascus flashlight I think went for $1800 . I haven't bought anything, but I love to see what crazy stuff they come up with.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked at flashlights and decided that terrain is too dangerous to spend too much time on. I got away with just a few smaller Fenix lights that I spread around the house and never find when I need them - small is not always good - and I decided not to look at any more sites. 

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 29, 2012)

Knives and flashlight where also 2 of my early fascinations as a kid. Problem was that batteries where a precious commodity and didn't last long. Now in the age of magic power regulated LED's I can go for almost a year without changing the battery in my little EDC.

I bought a few lights, but nothing really wiz-bang extreme. I've sure looked though... Gator (of zknifes) is also into flashlights and has some really cool custom stuff on his site. Every time I start looking at flashlights, I find cooler and cooler stuff until I finally find something that I HAVE to have... then I see the price and have to turn off the monitor and go play with my other toys.

So far the best flashlight purchase that I've ever made has been my a little streamlight micro stream. It's not much bigger than the AAA batter that powers it and it's just the right brightness for most every night tasks like illuminating a walk way, finding keys, talking the dog out, without being blinding bright. The beam is actually a good combination of wide flood with enough focus in the center to get decent distance (maybe 15' to 20' fairly usable at night). product page: http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=144

mine:


----------



## Steve Stephens (Feb 29, 2012)

I think custom flashlights can be more addicting than knives. After acquiring around 30 of them I decided that the stream of new lights would never end and decided that I already had more lights than I would ever use. Some of the group have proven very useful and see daily use however.

The world's first damascus flashlight was this wonderful creation by "Mr. Bulk" called the DamCham.
http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=7637.0;topicseen
The flashlight is only 3-1/4" long and is quite heavy being made of steel.
I grabbed one of the 27 made but have never used it and may sell it in the future. A great hobby collecting small LED flashlights that can absorb a lot of your time and cash.

The second damascus flashlight made came from England in the latter part of 2006, the Raw Da.
Some good photos of it can be seen a ways down this thread (second group of photos).
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?120893-Raw-Da-(Damascus)-Sign-Up-List/page7

That's a useful little light that I still use along with its brothers in nickel silver, aluminum, and stainless steel. A sterling silver one was offered as well as a few other variations.

There are some really cool lights out there, do check them out. Candlepowerforums is the place to spend days looking around.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 29, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I looked at flashlights and decided that terrain is too dangerous to spend too much time on. I got away with just a few smaller Fenix lights that I spread around the house and never find when I need them - small is not always good - and I decided not to look at any more sites.
> 
> Stefan



Exactly the same thing that I did. Except I can find mine


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 29, 2012)

So where's the custom knife with the built in flashlight so you can see what you're cutting during a power outage?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm currently looking for a dependable, bright and very small EDC flashlight. I've been close to pulling the trigger on a 4Sevens Quark Mini but haven't done so yet. I want something that is bright while still remaining extremely small, I'm willing to sacrifice power for size as I don't want to EDC something that is the size of 2 AAs. Does anyone have any input on anything better suited for this purpose in the sub $80 range?


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> Picked up this bad boy last year. By far, one of the most useful purchases I've made in a long time...
> 
> View attachment 4981



I have a surefire like that. Always been partial to surefires and maglites.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 29, 2012)

I have had a number of high power flashlights, including Surefires, Fenix, Maglights and so on. Most will do fine around the house or camping and such. But the Surefires are designed to be used in more serious social situations. The switches work properly for on-demand full power light when you want it and without inadvertant light that gives away your position. In weapons classes, virtually everyone eventually goes to Surefires. I carry an E2 at all times, and don't know how I lived without it.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> I have had a number of high power flashlights, including Surefires, Fenix, Maglights and so on. Most will do fine around the house or camping and such. But the Surefires are designed to be used in more serious social situations. The switches work properly for on-demand full power light when you want it and without inadvertant light that gives away your position. In weapons classes, virtually everyone eventually goes to Surefires. I carry an E2 at all times, and don't know how I lived without it.



Love my surefires. Use maglites sometimes only because my surefires eat batteries and bulbs quicker than my maglites.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 29, 2012)

These can reduce your battery cost somewhat. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001W9Y4PK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I use a Fenix LED for household chores. Far better battery life with LED.


----------



## swarfrat (Feb 29, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> .... Always been partial to surefires and maglites.


Nice to see a fellow Californian supporting local business.

Of course it's easy to do when they make great products.

As with the knife makers, I love buying from comapnies with excellent products, excellent service and great back stories, especially when they're in my own back yard. Maglite and SureFire are way up on that list.

Which reminds me, Pelican has a new light I need to pick up.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> So where's the custom knife with the built in flashlight so you can see what you're cutting during a power outage?



You know, I was thinking about building a little light into a handle but then dropped the idea as 'too crazy' But thinking about that other thread where people can obviously sell the weirdest things to people, I may come back to that 




Kyle said:


> I'm currently looking for a dependable, bright and very small EDC flashlight. I've been close to pulling the trigger on a 4Sevens Quark Mini but haven't done so yet. I want something that is bright while still remaining extremely small, I'm willing to sacrifice power for size as I don't want to EDC something that is the size of 2 AAs. Does anyone have any input on anything better suited for this purpose in the sub $80 range?
> 
> View attachment 4998



I have the small Quark Mini (the only one besides the 2 Fenix and the few Maglites that everybody has..) and it's great - again, if I find it... I was worried a bit about follow-up cost with the unusual and expensive battery, but the first one has now been in there since day one and they seem to hold up forever. I would definitely buy it again.

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't say I have paid a lot for flashlights, except for a few SCUBA diving lights. Then again, paying $2-300 on a SCUBA light is important considering all the rascals out there in deep blue, and night diving of course.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 29, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Can't say I have paid a lot for flashlights, except for a few SCUBA diving lights. Then again, paying $2-300 on a SCUBA light is important considering all the rascals out there in deep blue, and night diving of course.



That is the only purchase I have made for a light over $200. Not to mention the strobe LED that I picked up for $150 to go with it. It is amazing how black it can be at night underwater in the ocean - Lakes can be even worse.


----------



## Michael Rader (Feb 29, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> These can reduce your battery cost somewhat.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001W9Y4PK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 Thanks for that. Awesome deal. I use those little CR123A batteries in everything. I have Streamlight TRL-1 tactical lights mounted everywhere in addition to a Surefire E2E in my everyday side pocket.

-M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a 4Sevens Quark MiniX 123. AMAZING flashlight.

It's small enough to carry every day without a problem. Needs a battery about every 4-6 months(if that), and the battery is $3. It is dim enough on it's low setting that I don't disturb sleeping people in the same room, and bright enough on high that I can(and did) illuminate my entire kitchen/living/dining room for a few hours by putting it on the island. It's made in America. It's got a TEN YEAR warranty, and it's only $40.

I love my flashlight. I don't leave home without it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 29, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> So where's the custom knife with the built in flashlight so you can see what you're cutting during a power outage?



Victorinox Midnite Manager. It's even got a pen.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a Surefire E2E that I loved but had to sell it a few years ago when times got tough. I loved that little light, it's so powerfully blinding but man did it melt through batteries like nothing else. Not too long ago a good friend gifted me a Nitecore Extreme (R2) which is an LED light (using only 1 - CR123 battery) and I love this one as well. This light is far more practical and useful than the Surefire simply because it's still crazy bright (yeah not nearly as bright as the Surefire granted - but still pretty good for blinding someone) for it's size yet doesn't eat the batteries nearly 1/4 as fast. Lights sure are fun.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 29, 2012)

I use one every day at work, always have it with me.pencle, Spoon, knife, flashlight, mini blow tourch always on my person.
I'm using this one right now, love I
http://lens-light.com/store/products/LensLight-MINI-Ti.html


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 29, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Thanks for that. Awesome deal. I use those little CR123A batteries in everything. I have Streamlight TRL-1 tactical lights mounted everywhere in addition to a Surefire E2E in my everyday side pocket.
> 
> -M



I use these

http://www.lighthound.com/AW-17500-Protected-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_99.html

With this

http://www.lighthound.com/Pila-IBC-...0-37-volt-Lithium-Battery-Charger_p_3680.html

I have been using the same 3 batteries for over two years now


----------



## Taz575 (Mar 2, 2012)

I use a LED Streamlight Strion at work each night on my duty belt along with a Surefire 6P LED (I work 3rd shift) and have a Strion LED HP in my bag for the times I need the "Light Saber". We had a few multi day power outages in CT this past year and that sucker could light up the whole street. Works great at clearing the parties out, too. No one likes it hitting them in their eyes. I have a few Surefires (Z2 Combat, G2 converted to LED) and a Streamlight TLR-1. I really like the LED's. Good and bright, gets peoples attention and the batteries last longer. I prefer a rechargeable, but I buy the CR123A's by the dozen at one of my wholesalers, so it's not as painful to change out the batteries.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep these in the truck and house http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=2000
And this in my gun locker http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=2330


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

No one mentioned old faithful.....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 2, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> No one mentioned old faithful.....



Hmm looks familiar...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 2, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> No one mentioned old faithful.....





AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Hmm looks familiar...




Jason, do they still issue these?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 2, 2012)

Nah, young guys use "Lackland Sabers" when in training, and the rest of us use reflective belts. I've used those in the field before, and I had it with me during a deployment.


----------



## swarfrat (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, old thread, I know. But since this we last visited this thread I've been analyzing my day-to-day usage.

Everybody's needs are unique, but I find mine seem to the opposite of what the trend appears to be. Everywhere I read about people and their lights everybody wants them brighter, brighter, brighter. Which makes sense if you're illuminating large areas, searching at a distance or using them in a tactical situation.

But me, I use them mostly for localized task lighting. What I need the vast majority of the time is just _enough _light but no more. Surefire and other high performance lights are way too bright for reading a map or fiddling with controls on something, especially if you're trying to preserve your night vision.

The lights I find I use most are my Krill Lights, PALights and Infinity Lights. If my eyes are adjusted to the dark, I'll often use a PALight in "Constant Glow" mode. Even if I turn it on I usually use it in low power mode.



sr.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 10, 2012)

if i wanted 2 good led lights with the following spec, what should i get?
Number one:
- Size no issue (well should fit in a large pocket)
- budget $70
- as bright as possible
- reasonable battery life (CR123 acceptable, probably no need for rechargeables)
- needs to have several output levels
- no need for tactical quality
- Waterproof minimum 3 feet

number two:
- EDC
- budget $30
- Small
- Single CR123 / AA
- No need for tactical quality

Thanks!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm definitely no expert, but I am very happy with the Quark mini that Kyle has shown a few posts above. I have the smaller one for which the batteries are more expensive, but they seem to keep forever. 

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 10, 2012)

RobinW said:


> if i wanted 2 good led lights with the following spec, what should i get?
> Number one:
> - Size no issue (well should fit in a large pocket)
> - budget $70
> ...



4sevens Quark X 123 and miniX123 in that order.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 10, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> 4sevens Quark X 123 and miniX123 in that order.



Where do one shop? Amazon?
Also are the cheapie CR123 on amazon any good?


----------



## RobinW (Apr 10, 2012)

Is the Quark 123 turbo X worth the extra $15 over the quark X 123?

Thanks


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 10, 2012)

Why doesn't everyone just turn the wall light switch on? :rofl2:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2012)

So just got a foursevens maelstrom X7. Sometimes I have to pull "security" shifts, so I am look forward to using this. Also should be good for hiking and hunting.


----------



## Bigwaved (Aug 17, 2012)

I remember those days.


Dave Martell said:


> No one mentioned old faithful.....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 17, 2012)

RobinW said:


> Is the Quark 123 turbo X worth the extra $15 over the quark X 123?
> 
> Thanks



If you need a LOT of light. I have yet to find a situation where my 210 lumens is insufficient.

I got mine on Amazon, couldn't find it anywhere else at the time. I wish a brick-and-mortar around here would wise up and stock them. There are lots of places selling 1/3 the lamp for 3x the price.


----------

